# CEOs of Disney, Mastercard and Salesforce all resign within 24 hours



## RedAntiNationalist (Feb 27, 2020)

Head honchos at Mastercard, Walt Disney Co., and Salesforce, which all sit in the top half of the Fortune 500, are stepping aside, leaving many to speculate about the strange confluence of high-profile departures.









						Elites Are Bugging-OUT!   CEOs of DISNEY, MASTERCARD and SALESFORCE all RESIGN within 24 hours
					

Head honchos at Mastercard, Walt Disney Co., and Salesforce, which all sit in the top half of the Fortune 500, are stepping aside, leaving many to...




					halturnerradioshow.com


----------



## Kheapathic (Feb 27, 2020)

Seeing how the Corona Virus seems to be disrupting supply chains; they're probably cashing out and running with what they can get.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Feb 27, 2020)

Disney's headquarters are in LA, which is full of edgy teen calicommies who talk about guillotines 24/7.


----------



## BingBong (Feb 27, 2020)

They should be hung IMO.


----------



## bippu_as_fuck_ls400 (Feb 27, 2020)

It's some Q-tard site but it's keeping track:





						Resignation.info | Notable Resignations Worldwide
					

Notable Resignations Worldwide



					www.resignation.info


----------



## Buttigieg2020 (Feb 27, 2020)

Bob Iger announced he was stepping down a long time ago. That has nothing to do with the virus.

The Salesforce guy was sharing a CEO position with a guy who was getting paid more. He’s leaving because he can make more money elsewhere.

If California Senator Feinstein suddenly disappears I’d worry, but CEO departures happen constantly.


----------



## Thorvald Stauning (Feb 27, 2020)

Yeah they are 100% cashing out with the DOW hitting a -10% in a week, lets just say the market is going *BANG.*


----------



## Marissa Moira (Feb 27, 2020)

Iger wants to run for President in 2024, we've known about his leaving for months now.


----------



## Spooky Bones (Feb 27, 2020)

greengrilledcheese said:


> It's some Q-tard site but it's keeping track:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's Hal Turner, my dude. He's notable as a crazy, loud, and very glowing WN. He's a confirmed FBI snitch/agent-provocateur. He is autistically notable for having had beef with "Anonymous" when it was relevant (well, as relevant as it ever was.) Here's his old ED article. He's a piece of Internet history and I'm surprised that he crawled back after the savaging he took, but I'm not surprised that he'd be into Q-shit, doomerism, and deranged eschatology. People will take anything from these types, like they do with the really hokey crooked televangelists. OP is either a faggot or trolling or both.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Feb 27, 2020)

This is the source of the article BTW





						Hal Turner - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




Turner's viewpoints typically encompass Holocaust denial, conspiracy theory, white supremacy,[citation needed] and have included calls for assassination of government officials. In August 2010, he was convicted for making threats against three federal judges with the 7th U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals, for which he spent two years in prison.


----------



## Nephi (Feb 27, 2020)

Is that supposed to be a bad thing?


----------



## Spooky Bones (Feb 27, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> This is the source of the article BTW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boring lede relative to how spicy a guy he is.

My client was trained by the FBI as an agent provocateur.  He was told where the line was — what he could say.  His job was basically to publish information which would cause other parties to act in a manner which would lead to their arrest

—Hal Turner's lawyer Orozco in court  [1]


----------



## Spooky Bones (Feb 27, 2020)

Nephi said:


> Is that supposed to be a bad thing?


If it isn't, snitching definitely is. If you enthusiastically believe in a NS or WN or whatever ideology or question the Holocaust, good for you, but know that people like Turner are taking advantage of you and don't have your best interests at heart.


----------



## Smertest Wisard (Feb 27, 2020)

I wouldn't expect them to be headed to the bunkers over COVID-19. They're already mostly cut off from the general public, and even so it's only a 2% death rate that can probably be avoided if you're reasonably healthy with top of the line medical care.
Economic crash is almost certain though, especially in the US where we've got big groups of homeopaths and stupidly expensive medical services.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 27, 2020)

Marissa Moira said:


> Iger wants to run for President in 2024, we've known about his leaving for months now.


 
He's already got the autist vote


----------



## RedAntiNationalist (Feb 27, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> This is the source of the article BTW
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The source of this article has nothing to do with the content. Thanks.


----------



## Spooky Bones (Feb 27, 2020)

RedAntiNationalist said:


> The source of this article has nothing to do with the content. Thanks.


The fuck? random_text.txt

I know you're trying to say, "look at the content not the speaker," but come on.


----------



## RedAntiNationalist (Feb 27, 2020)

Spooky Bones said:


> The fuck? random_text.txt
> 
> I know you're trying to say, "look at the content not the speaker," but come on.



Stop shittin up my thread.

Shit or get off the pot.


----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (Feb 27, 2020)

Dunno, I haven't heard anything about "the elites" being in the general risk groups. Might take Soros though 
COVID-19 kills the same people a regular flu would: the very young, the elderly, and people with pre-existing lung and/or respiratory tract conditions.
Only substantial difference is we don't have a cure or a vaccine for coronavirus.


----------



## TheProdigalStunna (Feb 27, 2020)

When I saw the link I swore @3119967d0c posted this but there was no comment about Zionists or the CIA so I knew I was in the clear.


----------



## heyilikeyourmom (Feb 27, 2020)

My first thought was “I wonder which two got caught spitroasting an intern”, but apparently these are much cleaner departures.


----------



## A Cardboard Box (Feb 27, 2020)

Yes they're bugging out to survive the virus. Lmao. 


No. The departures are normal and the stocks will rebound once production picks back up. The "supply chains" thing is part of it, Americans and Euros buy a lot of Chinese sourced products. The other, more serious part, is that American and Euro consumer confidence is way down. They simply aren't buying staple consumer goods because they are waiting to see what happens with the virus and economy.

Paradoxically, the media talking about consumer confidence and a potential recession scares consumers and may in fact cause a recession. Even if there is a recession, however, none of the institutional issues from 2008 are in play, so it would probably be a very mild one. Maybe 3 or 4 quarters.


----------



## heyilikeyourmom (Feb 27, 2020)

A Cardboard Box said:


> Yes they're bugging out to survive the virus.


Well the mortality rate does spike around the age where everything else has a good chance of killing you too, and I don’t think that’s any more “coincidental” than the timing of these announcements.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Feb 27, 2020)

TheProdigalStunna said:


> When I saw the link I swore @3119967d0c posted this but there was no comment about Zionists or the CIA so I knew I was in the clear.


Only 2/3. This 'reporting' is barely more factual than what you'd see on ZeroHedge.


----------



## Dr. Troon (Feb 27, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> This is the source of the article BTW
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hal Turner isn't even a good white supremacist. He's a snitch retard who let 4chan mess with him back in the day.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Feb 27, 2020)

It's interesting, but maybe we don't need to be in getting in touch with Mother Abigail and founding the free zone of Boulder Colorado just yet.


----------



## Foxxo (Feb 27, 2020)

Marissa Moira said:


> Iger wants to run for President in 2024, we've known about his leaving for months now.


"Vote for me! I'm like Bloomberg, but my PR arm actually works! Drumpf doesn't stand a chance!"


----------



## XYZpdq (Feb 27, 2020)

I recall his feud with 420chan.


----------



## JustFuckinaDude (Feb 27, 2020)

A Cardboard Box said:


> Paradoxically, the media talking about consumer confidence and a potential recession scares consumers and may in fact cause a recession. Even if there is a recession, however, none of the institutional issues from 2008 are in play, so it would probably be a very mild one. Maybe 3 or 4 quarters.



I'm not known for my economic intelligence, but does that mean that this is the time to buy ETFs/Bond futures (or whatever the hell they're called, my knowledge is limited to my Acorns account)? I can't see the need for the media to add fuel to the fire other than to make Trump look bad (which is admittedly a very real possibility), but either way the election goes down, the covid hype will die down, and everything will rebound?


----------



## A Cardboard Box (Feb 27, 2020)

JustFuckinaDude said:


> I'm not known for my economic intelligence, but does that mean that this is the time to buy ETFs/Bond futures (or whatever the hell they're called, my knowledge is limited to my Acorns account)? I can't see the need for the media to add fuel to the fire other than to make Trump look bad (which is admittedly a very real possibility), but either way the election goes down, the covid hype will die down, and everything will rebound?


Yeah now is the time to move your liquid cash into low risk groups like bonds and emerging markets. However, HOWEVER, if your money is in the 3 main indexes right now, and you aren't just desperate for money, LEAVE IT THERE. The market will eventually rebound even if it takes a year or two to do. If you sell now you've bought high and sold low. 

What I would recommend is make your current investments into easily accessible bonds and emerging markets and then as soon as the recovery begins, shift all that cash back into the key indexes and ride it back up. A case could be made to invest into precious metals but I'm just not that guy.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Feb 27, 2020)

A Cardboard Box said:


> Yes they're bugging out to survive the virus. Lmao. View attachment 1164122
> 
> No. The departures are normal and the stocks will rebound once production picks back up. The "supply chains" thing is part of it, Americans and Euros buy a lot of Chinese sourced products. The other, more serious part, is that American and Euro consumer confidence is way down. They simply aren't buying staple consumer goods because they are waiting to see what happens with the virus and economy.
> 
> Paradoxically, the media talking about consumer confidence and a potential recession scares consumers and may in fact cause a recession. Even if there is a recession, however, none of the institutional issues from 2008 are in play, so it would probably be a very mild one. Maybe 3 or 4 quarters.



They are also freaking out about Bernie.


----------



## Biffo (Feb 28, 2020)

Only reason Bob Iger stayed as long as he did at Disney was due to the Fox deal, he was planning to retire before that, so sadly doesn't mean there will be a change up making Disney less shit.


----------



## Niggernerd (Feb 28, 2020)

So a mouse, a jew and another jew walk into a bar.


----------



## Xarpho (Feb 28, 2020)

I think Iger's departure has nothing to do with future stocks (Disney, in general, tends to be immune to downturns) or coronavirus; rather, it's the beginning of a massive "restructuring" of the company, that will merge or shut down a lot of the former 21st Century Fox subsidiaries (plus some), and since CEO's names tend to be attached to the bad times of a company, it's his way of saving face.

In general, January/February (probably March at this rate too) is when companies usually clean house, shutting down unprofitable sites or doing layoffs.


----------



## Glad I couldn't help (Feb 29, 2020)

3119967d0c said:


> Only 2/3. This 'reporting' is barely more factual than what you'd see on ZeroHedge.


I would argue that the reporting is "factual", in that it describes events that have actually occured. The real problem is that it makes giant leaps in logic that don't work and can be argued against with a little background knowledge (e.g. Iger was going resigned month ago, he only stayed on the help push through the FOX acquisition).


A Cardboard Box said:


> Yes they're bugging out to survive the virus. Lmao. View attachment 1164122
> 
> No. The departures are normal and the stocks will rebound once production picks back up. The "supply chains" thing is part of it, Americans and Euros buy a lot of Chinese sourced products. The other, more serious part, is that American and Euro consumer confidence is way down. They simply aren't buying staple consumer goods because they are waiting to see what happens with the virus and economy.
> 
> Paradoxically, the media talking about consumer confidence and a potential recession scares consumers and may in fact cause a recession. Even if there is a recession, however, none of the institutional issues from 2008 are in play, so it would probably be a very mild one. Maybe 3 or 4 quarters.


The situtation a bit more serious than that. It's going take time for China to get back and running, probably the whole 1st Half of year is shot, asuming no other surprises come, corona-related or not. And there were issues with the world economy even before the whole coronavirus mess started, e.g. German, Italian and South Korean indicators weren't looking all that great.


----------



## Red Hood (Mar 1, 2020)

I mean, the Iger thing was coming for a while, but the fact that they're about to release Mulan to a China that's probably in no mood to be in a crowded incubator for hours probably makes it seem like the ideal time to bail.


----------



## TaimuRadiu (Mar 3, 2020)

Spooky Bones said:


> It's Hal Turner, my dude. He's notable as a crazy, loud, and very glowing WN. He's a confirmed FBI snitch/agent-provocateur. He is autistically notable for having had beef with "Anonymous" when it was relevant (well, as relevant as it ever was.) Here's his old ED article. He's a piece of Internet history and I'm surprised that he crawled back after the savaging he took, but I'm not surprised that he'd be into Q-shit, doomerism, and deranged eschatology. People will take anything from these types, like they do with the really hokey crooked televangelists. OP is either a faggot or trolling or both.


hal turner is one of the best news sources I listen to

I'm not saying he's good I'm saying he's the best at what he does, and what he does is being crazy not even alex jones has gone full q


----------

